# New Land Rover Defender.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Is it me or is there a distinct resemblance to a Skoda Yeti ?

Anyway here's that lady off top gear to tell you more,






Just imagine what'll happen to all that electronic nonsense after a few years use on a hill farm. :laughing2dw: and the "configuration" of that upholstery .


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

I like it, but I hated the old one. Farmers and the like love it, but we had one as a patrol vehicle in the Borders. Yes it is a great work horse and we could get most places, but on the road it cornered like a tank. Not good for trying to get to a call quickly..


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> Just imagine what'll happen to all that electronic nonsense after a few years use on a hill farm.


 I'm with @WRENCH on that one, all the electronic gadgetry looks very impressive when it's new, but will almost certainly become an expensive liability after a few years of extreme off-roading... although obviously most of them will probably only be used for the school run and going to the shops... :laughing2dw:

I'm not a fan of 4x4's in general, but to be honest I quite like the look of those bad boys. I think I must be getting old.......


----------



## Richard734 (Jul 17, 2019)

I love old Defenders, can get anywhere in my Discovery 2.

the whole point of the Defender is that it is a utilitarian workhorse, this isn't that.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Indian owned company, Slovakian made go to the Frankfurt motor show to see one. You can almost smell the heritage.

That said it looks alright, perfect for the yummy mummy school run, I'd turn my head to look at it.

Doubt Fred Dibner would buy one, if he were alive.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

wrenny1969 said:


> Indian owned company, Slovakian made go to the Frankfurt motor show to see one. You can almost smell the heritage.
> 
> That said it looks alright, perfect for the yummy mummy school run, I'd turn my head to look at it.
> 
> Doubt Fred Dibner would buy one, if he were alive.


 Only because Fred was a bit tight with his money :laugh:

He'd have have one for nowt though.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

wrenny1969 said:


> You can almost smell the heritage.


 That's not what I'm smelling.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

It just isn't a defender!

Ive had a couple of old model defenders, and although I spent more time under it than in it! I could fix most things with a 2lb hammer, a flat screwdriver and a shifter!! :laughing2dw:

As stated above, this is more for the school run than the farm!

Mmm I wonder, since the EU laws killed the old defender, will Brexit mean we can build them again?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> Mmm I wonder, since the EU laws killed the old defender, will Brexit mean we can build them again?


 Yes, here's the Land Rover "Brexit".










Queens got her order in,










One for the wellies,


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Yes, here's the Land Rover "Brexit".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As long as she doesn't let Phil drive it !!!


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

The new Discovery Defender is far too expensive (it's made in Slovakia ffs), far too complex (electronics!!!), too gadgety, too shiny (ie too blingy and easy to damage) and just isn't a replacement for the Defender, however capable it is off road, because it simply *isn't* a workhorse. I guarantee it won't last as long as an original (even if others will have to prove that long after I'm pushing up daisies :laugh: )

The point of the original was it was simple, practical, rugged, could take a rough life, easy to fix (yourself), parts were cheap, there was very little to go wrong (even if it did do so alot :yes: ). The new one isn't any of those things, apart from the going wrong alot perhaps :laughing2dw: .

But there is hope with 'Projekt Grenadier';

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/ineos-bridgend-factory-talks-very-advanced-minister-claims

:thumbs_up:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RTM Boy said:


> The point of the original was it was simple, practical, rugged, could take a rough life, easy to fix (yourself), parts were cheap, there was very little to go wrong (even if it did do so alot :yes: ). The new one isn't any of those things, apart from the going wrong alot perhaps :laughing2dw: .


 I had a succession of series 3 109's and they were an instrument of torture, granted they were good off road, but : Bought a Hi-Lux, over 100.000 miles on it when it went away, nothing other than servicing, one new exhaust and some tyres. It still had the original rear brake shoes and only one set of pads on the front.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

RTM Boy said:


> The new Discovery Defender is far too expensive (it's made in Slovakia ffs), far too complex (electronics!!!), too gadgety, too shiny (ie too blingy and easy to damage) and just isn't a replacement for the Defender, however capable it is off road, because it simply *isn't* a workhorse. I guarantee it won't last as long as an original (even if others will have to prove that long after I'm pushing up daisies :laugh: )
> 
> The point of the original was it was simple, practical, rugged, could take a rough life, easy to fix (yourself), parts were cheap, there was very little to go wrong (even if it did do so alot :yes: ). The new one isn't any of those things, apart from the going wrong alot perhaps :laughing2dw: .
> 
> ...


 Interesting development, I think it will do well if he can get through the first few years, not everyone uses a 4x4 to drive around Islington!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RTM Boy said:


> The new Discovery Defender is far too expensive (it's made in Slovakia ffs), far too complex (electronics!!!), too gadgety, too shiny (ie too blingy and easy to damage) and just isn't a replacement for the Defender, however capable it is off road, because it simply *isn't* a workhorse. I guarantee it won't last as long as an original (even if others will have to prove that long after I'm pushing up daisies :laugh: )
> 
> The point of the original was it was simple, practical, rugged, could take a rough life, easy to fix (yourself), parts were cheap, there was very little to go wrong (even if it did do so alot :yes: ). The new one isn't any of those things, apart from the going wrong alot perhaps :laughing2dw: .
> 
> ...





JoT said:


> Interesting development, I think it will do well if he can get through the first few years, not everyone uses a 4x4 to drive around Islington!


 https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/land-rover/defender/96387/new-2021-ineos-grenadier-name-and-production-site-confirmed

A bit of good news in amongst "Brexit doom" I truly hope it succeeds. Pity more weren't being as forward thinking.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh well, there'll be a waiting list now. Omega Yeti, sorry, Defender in the pipeline ?

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/new-land-rover-defender-star-25th-james-bond-film


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Any boost to the UK manufacturing industry is good news to me !!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> Any boost to the UK manufacturing industry is good news to me !!


 Sadly, according to Autocar;

"Land Rover has also confirmed that, as expected, the new Defender will be built alongside the Discovery at Jaguar Land Rover's new £1 billion manufacturing plant in Slovakia." 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-48103070


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Sadly, according to Autocar;
> 
> "Land Rover has also confirmed that, as expected, the new Defender will be built alongside the Discovery at Jaguar Land Rover's new £1 billion manufacturing plant in Slovakia."
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-48103070


 Good news for Slovakia then.

Our car assembly plants seem to be getting less and less.

I have a Mini Clubman dooper that was assembled in the UK but not all Mini's were made here


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Teg62x said:


> It just isn't a defender!
> 
> Ive had a couple of old model defenders, and although I spent more time under it than in it! I could fix most things with a 2lb hammer, a flat screwdriver and a shifter!! :laughing2dw:
> 
> ...


 it would be good, but UK would have to back out of "climate control" too. vin


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> I could fix most things with a 2lb hammer, a flat screwdriver and a shifter!! :laughing2dw:


 Get the "tool roll" ready. :laughing2dw:

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/jaguar-land-rover-loses-defender-ruling-against-sir-jim-ratcliffe-mls3p8xcp


----------

